# المنتدى منتدى أخبار وإعلانات المنتدى قسم أخبار وإعلانات المنتدى  البقاء لله...التعزية واجبة للأخ محمد الشهير بـ {mohamed73} فى وفاة والده

## Fannan1

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه .   توفى اليوم إلى رحمة الله تعالى والد الأخ محمد الشهير بـ {*الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* }    قال  الله تعالى: ( وَبَشِّرِ الصَّابِرِينَ * الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُم  مُّصِيبَةٌ قَالُواْ إِنَّا لِلّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعونَ *
  أُولَئِكَ عَلَيْهِمْ صَلَوَاتٌ مِّن رَّبِّهِمْ وَرَحْمَةٌ وَأُولَئِكَ  هُمُ الْمُهْتَدُونَ )   أخـــي محمد: أحسن الله عزاءك وجبر مصيبتك وغفر لميتك ...  البقاء لله وحده  والبركة فيكم  إن شاء الله*(* إنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إلَيه رَجِعُونَ*الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*    نرجو من جميع الأخوة بالمنتدى تعزية أخيكم وشكرا للجميع

----------


## asaad wahsh

*اخي محمد احسن الله عزاءكم وغفر لوالدكم وجعل الجنه مثواه
وان يلهمكم الصبر*

----------


## °°.."Y"S"F"GSM"..°°

*احسن الله عزاءكم اخي
محمد والمغفره والرحمه
للوالد وربنا يسكنه فسيح
جناته مع الصديقين والشهداء*

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

*الحمد لله رب العالمين الحمد لله على كل شئ
انا لله وانا اليه راجعون
احسن الله عزاءك اخي محمد
البقاء لله
 ولله مااعطى ومااخز
البركة في امة محمد
الفقد واحد اخي
جبر الله كسركم وغفر لميتكم
اصبر واحتسب
تقبل خالص تعزيتي: اخاك شمس الدين فكتوري*

----------


## MR.Zero

*انا لله وانا اليه راجعون
احسن الله عزاءكم
البقاء لله *

----------


## hoxty

انا لله و انا اليه راجعون
عظم الله أجركم و أحسن عزاءكم 
البقاء لله

----------


## king of royal

انا لله و انا اليه راجعون

----------


## GSM-AYA

*انا لله وانا اليه راجعون
البقاء لله اخي محمد 
معدرة عن التاخير*

----------


## kojyy

البقاء والدوام لله

----------


## karimovic44

*انا لله وانا اليه راجعون
احسن الله عزاءك اخي محمد
البقاء لله*

----------


## bouhelal

سائلين الله سبحانه وتعالى أن يتغمد الفقيد بواسع رحمته ويسكنه فسيح جناته وأن يتقبله في الفردوس الأعلى مع النبيين والصديقين .والشهداء وحسن أولئك رفيقاً، ونسأل الله تعالى أن يرزق عائلته الصبر و السلوان، إنه سميع مجيب وبالاستجـابة جدير، وإنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون.

----------


## mssamn

*احسن الله عزاءكم اخي
محمد والمغفره والرحمه
للوالد وربنا يسكنه فسيح
جناته مع الصديقين والشهداء*

----------

